# Malfunction Curve Light Message



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

Okay, I had this before for the right side, and dealer changed bulb. Cost me alot. So, when I got this message recently for the left, went to my mechanic friend. Thought the bulb in question is the fog light in the lower bumper. He took out the old one, which was blown btw, and replaced it. Still getting the message. Not sure why.
Anyone know how to address this? Are the curve light bulbs in fact the driving lights, or is it something else. Thought it was driving lights as the curve feature is disabled if you turn them on. Also, the bulb was in fact blown. I guess I could have had two bulbs out, but that's unlikely. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Malfunction Curve Light Message (Ted K)*

If you are talking about the light that illuminates to the left or right while you are turning, then that has nothing to do with the fog lights which point straight ahead all the time. 
I am assuming you have AFS. Then the cornering lights are configured to the outside of the parking lights within the headlight assembly. Take a close look and you should be able to see. 
IF this light is out, then it seems to me that you will have to pull the entire headlight assembly to replace. My old man's patience probably would not last long enough to do that.
Good luck
Rick


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Malfunction Curve Light Message (Rickanns)*

Turns out it is a small other bulb in the main light assembly between the xenon and the directional. The entire headlight assembly is so easy to remove. It's crazy. Unplug the harness, slide this tiny white plastic release, then push HARD on the outside of the light furthest down the fender pushing in toward the center of the car, and the entire headlight assembly pivots several inches, then it slides right out of the front of the car. Nuts!! Took 10 minutes to change a $5 bulb. Dealer charged me $54 last time. What a rip. Not going back there again.


----------



## huksa (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Malfunction Curve Light Message (Ted K)*

Hey, Ted,
I had the same problem. My dealer replaced the entire left headlight assembly under warranty. 
You should have been covered, too.


----------

